# Where is this?



## stationmaster

Toronto Yard.jpg


----------



## T-Man

Ahhh, TwoRail is that your backyard? :laugh:


----------



## Southern

hay, how did you get a picture of my layout?:laugh:


----------



## T-Man

:sly:Snow in N.C.?


I think I found it it, is around Toronto not Brampton.
http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/bigmap.html#aginctmap
Canadian Pacific Agincourt Marshalling Yard
OFF Markham Road

That was fun.


----------



## stationmaster

A friend of mine, Norm Richards, works at this yard and has sent me a barrel of photos and videos of CN consists, power, and rolling stock, including the Christmas Train. Yes, it is the Toronto classification yard. 

I also have a huge collection of 35mm photos that I will be scanning into my computer for post. I also have quite a few of steam engines including the N&W 611 under power, and the Nickel Plate 765 Berkshire undergoing her latest overhaul. Including videos of her trials.

Stay tuned for more stuff. If you have any requests, let me know and I will see what I have.


----------



## Southern

T-Man said:


> :sly:Snow in N.C.?


 Stanly Cup in NC, Never say never!










My dogs in my back yard. rare but true.


----------



## tworail

T-Man said:


> Ahhh, TwoRail is that your backyard? :laugh:


LOL actually.. This is close to my house.. I sometime stop on my bike or driving my car and watch the marshalling operations.. you can't see it in the photo but there is a large hump they send the rolling stock down one at a time to assemble their trains. It's really awesome to watch.


----------



## T-Man

Southern said:


> Stanly Cup in NC, Never say never!
> 
> 
> My dogs in my back yard. rare but true.


 Interesting! Back in the 80's I rode to Florida with my brother. We went through a storm on the coast. By the time we got to Gainsville we had 6 inches of snow on the bug. LOL


----------



## Nbrich1

*Its CP*



stationmaster said:


> A friend of mine, Norm Richards, works at this yard and has sent me a barrel of photos and videos of CN consists, power, and rolling stock, including the Christmas Train. Yes, it is the Toronto classification yard.
> 
> I also have a huge collection of 35mm photos that I will be scanning into my computer for post. I also have quite a few of steam engines including the N&W 611 under power, and the Nickel Plate 765 Berkshire undergoing her latest overhaul. Including videos of her trials.
> 
> Stay tuned for more stuff. If you have any requests, let me know and I will see what I have.


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw, The pic is CP the Yard at McCowan/just north of Sheppard Ave in Toronto (Scarborough). (The CNR Hump Yard - is North west of the city at Keele St/Hwy7.. 
-----------------------------------------


----------



## rhenry

wow that is amazing!


----------



## full maxx

WOW yard work much


----------



## tworail

Damn that looks cold


----------



## cncproadwarrior

stationmaster said:


> A friend of mine, Norm Richards, works at this yard and has sent me a barrel of photos and videos of CN consists, power, and rolling stock, including the Christmas Train. Yes, it is the Toronto classification yard.
> 
> I also have a huge collection of 35mm photos that I will be scanning into my computer for post. I also have quite a few of steam engines including the N&W 611 under power, and the Nickel Plate 765 Berkshire undergoing her latest overhaul. Including videos of her trials.
> 
> Stay tuned for more stuff. If you have any requests, let me know and I will see what I have.


I'd love to see some diesel consists. I'm collecting Canadian road name consists.


----------



## norgale

This is an old thread but if you still have more of the pics of this yard I'd love to see them. Especially any that show the locos. Pete


----------

